# Butterfly



## 9mortisha

What is the word for butterfly or butterflies in your language? I'm part Czech and raised in the U.S. and I am getting a tattoo and would like to put butterflies on my back in my native language.


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

The Czech word for butterfly is *motýl*, plural is *motýli *or *motýlové. *A small butterfly is *motýlek*, and small butterflies *motýlci*, *motýlkové. *

I'm fairly certain of this but you might want to check this with a native speaker before you have it tattooed.


----------



## ilocas2

Hi,
singular is *motýl *and *motýlek*, plural is *motýli* and *motýlci,* motýlové and motýlkové are not much used. I discourage *motýlek*, because it has also some other meanings (bow tie, knife, swimming style, a song, a film). 
Hope it helps


----------



## Managa

*Motýlek *does have a different meaning but if the tattoo has a picture of a butterfly in it and you want the czech word to go with it and also to describe you, I would go for *motýlek*. To me, it would mean you are as sweet / free / colourful/ etc. as a butterfly and surely I would not imagine any bow tie, knife or whatever.


----------



## bibax

The primary meaning of the word motýlek is "little butterfly". Motýlek is also the Czech title of the movie "Papillon" with McQueen and Hoffman.


----------



## Managa

I meant *motýlek *has different meanings apart from "little butterfly".


----------



## bibax

All meanings except "little butterfly" are metaphoric. I should add to the list:

motýlek - an unofficial (slang) word for "křídlová matice" (= winged nut, butterfly nut).


----------

